# I bought a new battlestation. Recommend me games



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2015)

these are the specs:



 Desktop PC Intel Core i3-4130 4GB DDR3 Ram 500GB HDD mATX Case No DVDRW Windows 8.1


I like sneakingfighting ganes. I was thinking maybe assasins creed but which one and can the machine handle it.

Also is there a good PC version of soul calibre or similar. I have invested in a usb controller also

Are platformers dead now...one of them

any suggestions welcome except sports titles.

already planning to get that Siege! game with the realistic physics and mad siege weapon building fun

also- do I need steam and if so why


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2015)

also an rpg in the mould of Vampyre: The Masquerade would be nice. Nothing too twee or faery heavy. Something grimey


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2015)

TBH you will need to get a graphics card if you want to play most games, as the built-in Intel HD 4400 is not very powerful or compatible with most games.

there is a list of games that Intel claim compatibility with, here:

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-034979.htm


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> TBH you will need to get a graphics card if you want to play most games, as the built-in Intel HD 4400 is not very powerful or compatible with most games.
> 
> there is a list of games that Intel claim compatibility with, here:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-034979.htm


hmm.


cheers- I may have about 100 quid spare for a graphics card. Can get resident techie to fit it and do the work. But am I going to get what I need for that money.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sure you'll find something suitable in your price range. You should be looking for a card with an ATI or Nvidia chipset. Then, I suggest you start googling for reviews of the cards that you can afford, as performance varies depending on model. Also, be aware that some cards with very similar names can differ by quite a lot. If you're not sure about anything, just ask. If I can't help, then there's bound to be someone else here who can answer your questions. Good luck, and welcome to the often confusing world of PC gaming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2015)

You might find some recent indie games will run on your integrated card if they don't have fancy graphics. Whether they'd be what you're looking for or not idk. Take a look on Steam under indie games and go through the reviews, the recommended specs, etc. Google the name of the game you're interested in along with your integrated card name and see if others have said anything about it running.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2015)

You would probably also need a new power supply to get a decent graphics card in there. And to be sure that it'll physically fit, as in, dimensions inside the case.

I'll sell you a used (by me) Nvidia GTX 560 Ti for about £50, if that's any use - not going to say it will be compatible, though, as that's for you & the internet to figure out. It would pack a decent punch for that system though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2015)

mauvais said:


> You would probably also need a new power supply to get a decent graphics card in there. And to be sure that it'll physically fit, as in, dimensions inside the case.
> 
> I'll sell you a used (by me) Nvidia GTX 560 Ti for about £50, if that's any use - not going to say it will be compatible, though, as that's for you & the internet to figure out. It would pack a decent punch for that system though.


cool, box arrives tommorow so if its viable I'll take you up on that offer


----------



## c01642 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a surface pro 2 with a HD 4400, currently playing Skyrim, total war Rome 2 and beyond earth. Plenty of games work ok.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, you will be able to play quite a lot of games, but you'll have to put them down to their lowest settings and be okay with not having the smoothest frame rate. If you're after RPGs and platformers that shouldn't be any kind of problem.

You'd probably be good to go with the recent Fallouts, etc.

Do make a point of googling the game and the card though. It can save you a lot of frustration if you find out others can't run it before you end up downloading it and fighting with it for 4 hours to get it to work.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, you will be able to play quite a lot of games, but you'll have to put them down to their lowest settings and be okay with not having the smoothest frame rate. If you're after RPGs and platformers that shouldn't be any kind of problem.
> 
> You'd probably be good to go with the recent Fallouts, etc.
> 
> Do make a point of googling the game and the card though. It can save you a lot of frustration if you find out others can't run it before you end up downloading it and fighting with it for 4 hours to get it to work.


I will do. I take it 'my computer won't run it' isn't grounds for a refund these days then. 

Fishies link says I can play Street Fighter X Tekken so thats on the list. And the latest rayman. Rayman is the don


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

got a nice new 21" monitor as well so its going to be game central at chez DC once I get it all set up


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Deus ex: human revolution is a bit long in the tooth, so you might be able to run it (graphics card would be the limiting factor) - good stealth. Also Batman: Arkham Asylum (again with the sneaking).

e2a: steam is a convenient platform for playing games off so they don't clog up your desktop. It has periodic sales in which you acquire things you will never play. I use it a lot. Dunno.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Portal 1+2 are compulsory. Quick google suggests they will run on your card. Half life 2 worth a go too.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Dark Souls! You might be able to run Dark souls. It works fine with an xbox controller.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> Dark Souls! You might be able to run Dark souls. It works fine with an xbox controller.


given my rustiness on the gaming front (gameboy advance emulators for 5 years) Dark Souls might be a little to rock for me just yet

Arkham Asylum and the Portals are deffo on the list though, have heard nothing but praise for them


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> given my rustiness on the gaming front (gameboy advance emulators for 5 years) Dark Souls might be a little to rock for me just yet
> 
> Arkham Asylum and the Portals are deffo on the list though, have heard nothing but praise for them



Arkham Asylum will give you controller training and the Portals are a very relaxing intro to WASD+mouse, so a good starting point I think. Many hours of satisfaction between those three.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 23, 2015)

Get Team Fortress 2. I believe it's free these days, but if not - buy it. Good, fun multi-player shit, and defo works with Intel integrated graphics.


----------



## JimW (Mar 23, 2015)

Saw this trailed on Steam and might be your thing: http://store.steampowered.com/app/219990/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1, Grim Dawn, Diablo but better going by the reviews.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Also you can get legit keys for Steam for a lot less than buying direct on there. I've used G2A a fair bit, can't remember whether I've used CDkeys, but others on here and various reviews confirm it's legit (iirc).

e2a: less than £15 for portal 1+2 and Arkham Asylum. Course, being a horrible terrorist funding pirate, you can probably torrent them.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

STALKER: Call of Pripyat. Near future dystopian sci-fi around Chernobyl. Also Metro 2033, but that's a fair bit more graphically intensive iirc. Both WASD+mouse shooters, the former with a heavy RPG element, so play the portals first to get the hang of things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> STALKER: Call of Pripyat. Near sci-fi in Chernobyl. Also Metro 2033, but that's a fair bit more graphically intensive iirc.


Is stalker the one that caused a middle england panic lol

its on the list


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

Where do I stand with them paradox games like Crusader Kings- they use more memory than graphics, right. I fancy conquering.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Not played crusader kings... Total war might be possible. Empire perhaps stretching things too far, but Medieval 2 is probably ok.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Is stalker the one that caused a middle england panic lol
> 
> its on the list



Stalker is based on the classic 1979 Russian film (sort of), not sure it was controversial - have some memory of the first one being so, but suspect that may a be a constructed memory due to your post. You may be thinking of Manhunt.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> Stalker is based on the classic 1979 Russian film (sort of), not sure it was controversial - have some memory of the first one being so, but suspect that may a be a constructed memory due to your post. You may be thinking of Manhunt.


First Stalker and the third one are great IMO. First Far Cry might run on your machine as well. Fallout three could do ?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/...adeon-r7-260x-oc-budget-graphics-card-review/ is the graphics card you probably should get. 

Stalker is great, get http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009 though.  It's a bit stealthy. But it's more a dark shooter based on a Tarkovsky film.

If you've not played Bioshock I then, get that, a shooter set in a Ayn Rand influenced society which has collapsed under the weight of everyone's aggressive selfishness.  Bioshock Infinite is also worth getting, a shooter set in a floating sky city where the two factions are racist American exceptionalists and violent anarchists.  Both not very stealthy, but...


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh and Deus Ex: Human Revolution, stealth cyberpunk rpg set in the near future.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/...adeon-r7-260x-oc-budget-graphics-card-review/ is the graphics card you probably should get.



His power supply won't handle that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2015)

mauvais said:


> You would probably also need a new power supply to get a decent graphics card in there. And to be sure that it'll physically fit, as in, dimensions inside the case.
> 
> I'll sell you a used (by me) Nvidia GTX 560 Ti for about £50, if that's any use - not going to say it will be compatible, though, as that's for you & the internet to figure out. It would pack a decent punch for that system though.




get this if it fits in your case, its a bargain at 50 quids


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 23, 2015)

you're right, 250w psu, what cost cutting idiocy on Zoostorm's part is that?


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2015)

Tbh his power supply probably won't handle the USB slots... 250w is shit to start with, and it's probably a budget 250w. I think that will have to be the next upgrade - 500-600w... Corsair, Enermax, Seasonic. You get what you pay for with PSUs; something might be rated 500w and deliver 350w.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2015)

Dishonored is a fantastic sneakystab game.

EDIT: Should run ok on your intel graphics too, with the settings turned down.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 23, 2015)

Check that your MB is agp or pci, a new graphics card would mean a new MB if you have an agp mb.


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2015)

FTL is probably my most played game of the past few years apart from Dark Souls.  Pretty sure that will be runnable.

Also Tales of Maj'Eyal.  Don't be put off by the "primitive" graphics.  One of the great roguelikes and hundreds of hours of fun for about a fiver or something.

Desktop Dungeons is a puzzle game that's pretty good.

And a couple of little shoot em ups from Vlambeer

Nuclear Throne

and Luftrausers


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Check that your MB is agp or pci, a new graphics card would mean a new MB if you have an agp mb.


The motherboard is PCI-e, so no problems there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

Just setting up and ma's putting a win7 front on win 8.1 because i can't be dealing with a  new OS atm. Then heading to steam.

loads of spare slots and room so I may well have that card off you Mauvais, just need to sort the power issue out first.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

cheers for advice people


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2015)

wow windows 8.1 really is a cunt.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Just setting up and ma's putting a win7 front on win 8.1 because i can't be dealing with a  new OS atm. Then heading to steam.
> 
> loads of spare slots and room so I may well have that card off you Mauvais, just need to sort the power issue out first.


Cool, just let me know. It's 240mm long which is worth checking, it takes up two slots (but obviously only connects into one), and as well as the right power supply wattage, it needs two of these:







Sometimes you can adapt other plugs into those.

I'm after £50 plus postage at cost price, and if you don't take it, I'll eventually whack it on the Bay. 

It's specifically one of these, but this listing isn't mine: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MSI-GeFor...002?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27fbc719b2


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 23, 2015)

Get Steam, wait for sale, buy everything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2015)

cypher79 said:


> Get Steam, wait for sale, buy everything.



Never play it.


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Never play it.



Pretty sure most Steam users have massive backlogs of games they haven't played yet tbh.


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2015)

I may be selling a HD 6990 for under a hundred pounds, its a very powerful card, plays all games inc next gen.



> I'll sell you a used (by me) Nvidia GTX 560 Ti for about £50, if that's any use - not going to say it will be compatible, though, as that's for you & the internet to figure out. It would pack a decent punch for that system though.



Ah, your power supply wouldn't touch my card, the above 560TI was my last card though, recommend it.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 27, 2015)

the humble bundle generates lots of unplayed steam games too


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2015)

I've put about 6-9 hours into Dishonoured now and its hard. Good fun but bastard hard. I'm only 4% in.

I keep trying to do it non lethal then fucking up and being forced to kill everyone in range. Loving it though. Spending all my upgrades on enhanced blink, sneak skills and my money on health potions and crossbow bolts.

Can't get Street Fighter x Tekken to work yet, will work on that anon


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Spending all my upgrades on enhanced blink, sneak skills and my money on health potions and crossbow bolts.


That's the way you do it 
Do you have the Heart yet? It says interesting things, and the bone charms are worth finding...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2015)

i completed Dishounoured it with 0 kills and not being seen once, and tbh i enjoyed the game a whole lot more for it, and try and collect all the runes , bones and do the side quests as it make the game less stressful


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't manage 0 kills, but yeah the stealthy way is much more rewarding. Although I did my second playthrough as stabby mcdash'n'stabalot which is fun in its own way. Leaving zero people alive is its own challenge


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2015)

Crispy said:


> That's the way you do it
> Do you have the Heart yet? It says interesting things, and the bone charms are worth finding...


I do! I've not been asking it things though, forgot it could be interrogated. Mainly been using it to find runes n shit. Met granny rags last night


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah, my first play through was all shadow kills and the like, setting up the security devices so they fry their own people is great fun too ,
the more i think about it, the more i remember what an amazing game it it


----------



## yield (Mar 27, 2015)

cypher79 said:


> Get Steam, wait for sale, buy everything.





Vintage Paw said:


> Never play it.


Sega Publisher Weekend - Alien: Isolation £7.99, Valkyria Chronicles £5.09, Aliens vs. Predator £2.49, Jet Set Radio £1.49 @ Steam

Valkyria Chronicles was one of my favourite games on the PS3 years ago. 

I'd also recommend This War of Mine which is on steam. Grim though


----------



## Cid (Mar 28, 2015)

yield said:


> Sega Publisher Weekend - Alien: Isolation £7.99, Valkyria Chronicles £5.09, Aliens vs. Predator £2.49, Jet Set Radio £1.49 @ Steam
> 
> Valkyria Chronicles was one of my favourite games on the PS3 years ago.
> 
> I'd also recommend This War of Mine which is on steam. Grim though



Before you even start on the glorious conquest/brave rebellion of Total War... And Dawn of War II, great adaptation of WH 40k squad fighting.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Where do I stand with them paradox games like Crusader Kings- they use more memory than graphics, right. I fancy conquering.



My system is lower spec than yours and runs Crusader Kings just fine. In a similar vein also check out Victoria 2 and Europa Universalis - all are great.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 28, 2015)

You'll never play Alien: Isolation on an integrated card. That thing is a beast!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2015)

AvP at two fiddy looks a bargain though, will google to see if it'll run on the intel 4400


----------



## 8ball (Mar 28, 2015)

Cid said:


>



I thought it was just me that did that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 29, 2015)

I can heartily recommend both Torchlight 2 and Diablo 3 (practically identical). I played the former a while ago, and I've just started playing Diablo (on PS3 though) and it's great. Completely mindless hack'n'slash that sucks you into a terribly enticing kill-loot-kill-loot-kill-loot cycle that you can have a hard time breaking. I'm the perfect audience for this kind of thing, some people aren't though. I wouldn't have thought it'd be too graphically intensive - not sure what the quality options are like on PC.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 29, 2015)

Dwarf fortress


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 29, 2015)

Papers Please. Great game.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 29, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> these are the specs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always check if you computer can run stuff, here: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 29, 2015)

Cid said:


> His power supply won't handle that.



Any nVidia card recommends 300W at least. Always worth a good Power Supply. Anything not supplying enough will do your CPU no good in the long term especially if you're running graphics extensive games a lot.

If you've got £100 to spend and take up the offer on the GTX560 then my advice would be to spend the other £50 on a better PSU. You can pick up this 500W Corsair CX500 for £46.32 Click: HERE

My other suggestion would be to buy more RAM when you can afford it, will make a massive difference with 8gb rather than 4gb. Even with a new graphics card you're going to be limited with newer games with just 4gb. You can buy Kingston Value Ham ermmm, RAM for £25 HERE


----------

